# aux input on my radio - i posted in stickied ipod guide, no help :(



## spangenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

hey
new vw jetta owner, and new to the fourms also.
looking to install an aux input on my radio, but i have a couple of questions, i have done some reading, and it seems the enfig store seems to be the place to buy the adapters, but personally I find the website very confusing, I have a 6disc in dash radio satallite radio ready. I would like to keep the 6 disc changer, and disable the sat, basically i want to hit the SAT button, and have the radio use the aux input. I think the the i-VW-R or i-VW-SAT kit would work, or the blitzsafe, but am still a bit confused as to qhat would work. I'm not worried about track control, charging or any of that jazz, i just want the aux input to replace the SAT button.
help?
Thx.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: aux input on my radio - i posted in stickied ipod guide, no help  (spangenberg)*

It wont replace the Sat button but it would work when pressing the CD button twice (your factory changer will still be operable)
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## spangenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: aux input on my radio - i posted in stickied ipod guide, no help  ([email protected])*

thanks a bunch!


----------



## spangenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

Do i need to buy a sat pass through to use the sat radio? or does the BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 come with one?


----------

